# كاديلاك Wtc.. سيارة تعمل بالطاقة النووية ــ مصممة لتعمل لمدة 100 عام دون أن تحتاج أي



## مبتدىءلينوكس (10 مارس 2009)

كاديلاك WTC.. سيارة تعمل بالطاقة النووية ــ مصممة لتعمل لمدة 100 عام دون أن تحتاج أي صيانة أو وقود

نعود مع كاديلاك مرة أخرى، فبعد حديثنا عن كاديلاك وان Cadillac One التي سيركبها الرئيس أوباما يوم 20 القادم، هذه الصورة لتصميم سيارة الـ Cadillac WTF حيث الـ WTF هو اختصار لـ World Thorium Fuel، ويعني أن هذه السيارة ستعمل بالثوريوم كوقود لها، لأنها مصممة لتعمل لمدة 100 عام دون أن تحتاج أي صيانة أو وقود.

والثوريوم هو العنصر رقم 90 في الجدول الدوري ويرمز له بـTh وله نشاط إشعاعي خفيف ويعتبر بديلا لليورانيوم كوقود نووي كما يتميز أيضا بوجوده بصورة طبيعية، ولذلك يعتمد هذا التصميم على بطاريات تولد الطاقة من خلاله.

ولم تتوقف غرابة التصميم هنا، فالإطارات التي تشاهدونها في الصورة ليست مجرد إطارات مفردة، بل يتكون كل إطار من وحدة مركبة تحتوي داخلها على 6 إطارات مستقلة مما يعطي للسيارة 24 إطار، يتصل كل إطار فيها بمحرك مستقل. ويقول مصمموا السيارة أن هذه الإطارات ستحتاج إلى إعادة ضبط كل 5 سنوات، ولكن دون إضافة أو استبدال أي أجزاء منها.

وبما أن فكرة بطارية نووية داخل السيارة قد تثير رعب البعض، قام مصمموها بعمل تحليل حراري للسيارة لطمأنتنا، ويظهر فيه أن درجة حرارة البطارية والمحرك الذي يقع خلف ظهرك مباشرة ستكون أكثر من 1000 درجة مئوية فقط 














​ الرابط






http://gizmodo.com/5131414/the-cadillac-wtf-all-new-for-the-year-8000



http://www.mindsdelight.de/science/cadillac-wtf-concept-car/



http://www.autoblog.com/2009/01/13/not-in-detroit-cadillac-world-thorium-fuel-concept/


----------



## zeid25 (11 مارس 2009)

ولله في خلقه شؤؤن
كم تبلغ كلفة هذه السيارة

:59:


----------



## مهندس المحبة (11 مارس 2009)

جميل ومبدع وننتظر المزيد من الأبداع ........


----------



## هاوي تقنية (11 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك اخي مبتدئ لينوكس على الخبر الرائع

وهذه حقيقة ان التكنولوجيا و التقنية الحديثة يمكن تسخيرها في المجال الذي يريده المرء و توظيفها لخدمة الانسان 

و لا يعيق ذلك الا القرار الظالم باحتكار العلم و عدم افادة البشرية به عدا عن المصالح الضيقة للقلة المتنفذة


----------



## m.zidan (12 مارس 2009)

رووووووووووووووووووووووووعة


----------

